# Zum 20. Todestag von Freddie Mercury



## AMUN (24 Nov. 2011)

*Freddie Mercury reißt musikalische Barrieren ein, inszeniert sich auf der Bühne, bleibt dahinter jedoch privat. "I want it all and I want it now", singt der Frontmann von Queen 1989. Zwei Jahre später ist er tot, gestorben an den Folgen des HI-Virus. Und bei MTV glühen die Telefondrähte.*




 


Eine riesige Bühne. Menschenmassen, aus der Luft gefilmt. Eine Band. In den Clip hineingeschnitten ein Aufnahmestudio, Musiker, darüber ein Song, geprägt von einer Stimme. Der Stimme von Farrokh Bulsara. Exotisch klingt dieser Name aus Sansibar, aber es ist mitnichten ein Märchen. Der Sänger mit dem Pseudonym Freddie Mercury stirbt am 24. November 1991 in London. Es ist eine schlimme Nachricht, eine erschütternde dazu.

Bei der Sendung "Dial MTV" können Zuschauer zu dieser Zeit jeden Tag per Telefon für ihr Lieblings-Musikvideo abstimmen. "The Show Must Go On" ist über Monate unter den ersten fünf Clips, die gezeigt werden. Der Song stammt vom letzten Album, das zu Mercurys Lebzeiten veröffentlicht wurde, von der Band, der er seinen Charakter gab: Queen. Er und seine Mitstreiter prägten die Rockmusik über Jahrzehnte.

"Inside my heart is breaking / My make-up may be flaking / But my smile still stays on", singt Mercury in eben diesem Song, der posthum eine Metapher seines Lebens und Sterbens wird. Das Herz bricht, aber der Musiker bleibt. Viele Künstler haben dieses vermeintliche Paradox besungen und beschrieben – aber der Zeitpunkt, der Status der Band und die Umstände seines Ablebens geben seinen Worten besonderes Gewicht. Interviews gab der Queen-Sänger selten, er teilte sich musikalisch mit.

Geständnis für 24 Stunden

Freddie Mercury war bisexuell. Er leugnete es nicht, teilte es aber auch nicht offen mit. Seit den ersten Queen-Alben in den frühen 1970er Jahren war die Band populär. Homosexualität war in Großbritannien wenige Jahre zuvor noch strafbar, die Schwulenbewegung kam 1969 ins Rollen, mit Gründung der Gay Liberation Front. Davon unabhängig war Mercury seine Privatsphäre wichtig, wie er selbst wenig mehr als 24 Stunden vor seinem Tod noch per Pressemitteilung betont. Erst darin gibt er öffentlich zu, krank zu sein.

Mitte der 1980er Jahre infiziert sich Mercury mit dem HI-Virus, seine AIDS-Erkrankung lässt er kaum behandeln. "Whatever happens, I"ll leave it all to chance", singt er auf dem Album "Innuendo", das neun Monate vor seinem Tod erscheint. Mercury brauchte die Bühne, vielleicht als Ausgleich für seine Verschlossenheit in der Öffentlichkeit. Und Queen bot sie ihm.

Die Show, die weitergehen muss, war eine mit Schminke, großen Gesten, Theatralik, und ungewöhnlich US-amerikanisch für eine britische Band. Queen verband die Musikalität von Musicals sowie des vermeintlichen Hinterzimmer-Flairs von Varietés mit Rock - und zerrte beides gemeinsam ins Rampenlicht der Musiköffentlichkeit. Die Bühne als ein Platz der Befreiung. Zwei Jahre nach dem Queen-Debüt läuft 1975 der Film "Rocky Horror Picture Show" an – und trägt diese Befreiung ins Publikum. Ein regelrechter Kult entsteht, Zuschauer schlüpfen in die Rollen des Stücks, als Transvestiten, in Identitäten, die mit ihrer sexuellen Orientierung spielen.
Das Wunder bleibt aus

Mercury war ein hervorragender Akteur vor Publikum, seine Bewegungen, seine Gestik, Dramatik, seine Mimik charismatisch. Für den Mann, der eigenen Aussagen zufolge nie Gesangsunterricht genommen hatte, aber Ausnahmesongs wie "Bohemian Rhapsody" bereits in den Anfangsjahren der Karriere aufnahm, eine Sache des Herzens. "So I'm living it all yes I'm living it all / and I'm giving it all yes I'm giving it all", heißt es auf "The Miracle" von 1989. Da geht es Mercury wegen seiner Krankheit bereits zunehmend schlechter. Er singt: "I want it all and I want it now".

Das Wunder bleibt aus. "Outside the dawn is breaking / But inside the dark I'm aching to be free", klingen seine Worte 1991 bei "Dial MTV" immer wieder aus den Fernsehlautsprechern. Eine Strophe später: "Fairytales of yesterday will grow but never die / I can fly – my friends". Da ist Freddy Mercury bereits gestorben. Und die Zuschauer hören, welch bedeutenden Musiker die Welt verloren hat.

*******************
20 Jahre sind das schon wieder... er ist und bleibt einer der größten


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2011)

R.I.P. Freddy, und die Musik läuft auf allen Sendern :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Nov. 2011)

20 Jahre sind das schon wieder... er ist und bleibt einer der größten



Dachte ich heute morgen auch mann mann mann wie die zeit vergeht
Schöner Beitrag AMUN

Danke Dir​


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2011)

ein begnadeter Sänger und Musiker, der viel zu früh gehen musste


----------



## Little_Lady (24 Nov. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> ein begnadeter Sänger und Musiker, der viel zu früh gehen musste



naja daran war er nicht unschuldig.


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Nov. 2011)

Freddie hat sehr schöne Musik gemacht.


----------



## syd67 (25 Nov. 2011)

he was a kind of magic:thumbup:
RIP FREDDY!
thanks for unforgetable music!


----------



## Franky70 (29 Nov. 2011)

Man muß kein Queen Fan sein, um diese große, unverwechselbare Stimme toll zu finden.

Gutes Lebensmotto: The show must go on. 

Rip.


----------

